# Did I miss much?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi guys!

I landed back in Cairo last night after a nice no-tech break. soooo pleased to be back


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

Welcome back... I don't think you missed much in here.. all quiet summer holidays ramadan.. no people about. 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I clicked on post when the phone went lol

Did you have a nice break? Where you in Spain/UK? 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks MS

yes, I went to Spain ( Bilbao and Burgos) with family there. it was lovely


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> thanks MS
> 
> yes, I went to Spain ( Bilbao and Burgos) with family there. it was lovely




it's cooler here than Spain.. we were in the 44 bracket plus the humidity was 80% and above..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I landed back in Cairo last night after a nice no-tech break. soooo pleased to be back


Good to see you safely back.....hope you had a good time and are all nice and relaxed after your hol.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> it's cooler here than Spain.. we were in the 44 bracket plus the humidity was 80% and above..


up North it went up to 35/36C max. Last couple of days it was 25/28.  
It felt much cooler than any Egyptian summer :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Good to see you safely back.....hope you had a good time and are all nice and relaxed after your hol.


Thank you 

I've made a mid year's resolution: try and keep positive. We'll see how long it lasts


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh yes we now have a new mod on board


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

about time


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> about time


They posted a Job Desc and asked for applicants, but in true Hitch Hikers guide style in was in a locked filing cabinet in the basement:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> They posted a Job Desc and asked for applicants, but in true Hitch Hikers guide style in was in a locked filing cabinet in the basement:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


The two fingers we talked about yesterday.....going to ask forum owner to make one just for me and you....so we don't have to look at the back of monitor.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> The two fingers we talked about yesterday.....going to ask forum owner to make one just for me and you....so we don't have to look at the back of monitor.


and before you correct my grammar....should have read you and I.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Adrian will be using it non stop


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually (i hate to admit this) Pat did a great job while MS was away !!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

:hand:


Lanason said:


> Actually (i hate to admit this) Pat did a great job while MS was away !!!!


:hand: No praise or crawling needed...was only doing my job.....but thanks anyway,much appreciated.

Did you notice how they all crawled out of the woodwork while Chris was away.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> The two fingers we talked about yesterday.....going to ask forum owner to make one just for me and you....so we don't have to look at the back of monitor.


Actually, your words were correct, just positioned wrong. 

I used to hell my students to use the "caveman test"--if you say it without the other person involved (in this case, "going to ask the forum owner to make one just for me") and it sound correct, then it usually is. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Actually, your words were correct, just positioned wrong.
> 
> I used to hell my students to use the "caveman test"--if you say it without the other person involved (in this case, "going to ask the forum owner to make one just for me") and it sound correct, then it usually is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Lol....still don't think you and me is correct...was always taught to say you and I..but do notice many people use me now...even the BBC.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> ..... hell my students .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


err "Tell" :clap2::clap2::clap2:

shall I become the forum pedant:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Better not, cus I failed Eng Lang 1st time and only just managed the re-sit


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> err "Tell" :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> shall I become the forum pedant:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Better not, cus I failed Eng Lang 1st time and only just managed the re-sit


So no need to be pedantic then....we will manage thanks.


----------

